# Yes! I've finally done it! My haunt 2006



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Submitted for your approval (okay, I'm dating myself now! LOL)
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/Halloween 2006/

I know.
It took me forever.
And I don't know if I'm done, but I'm going to make some sub albums like the one for our house's decorations, for separate prop details.
But for the most part here it is!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The coffin looks sweeeeeet. Did you make that?

I also like the skull w/tiara.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks good! I like the crawling baby. What is the butt made from?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> The coffin looks sweeeeeet. Did you make that?
> 
> I also like the skull w/tiara.


The coffin was an ebay buy, believe it or not!

A friend in the Carolinas saw it and liked it but it was a "pick up only" deal from Florida. So he let me know and I decided to bid on it. Got it for $89 I think. It is hand made of planks and wood trims and very very heavy! I can JUST carry the lid by myself!

Nice work and great detail! But banged and battered, but that is okay 'cuz I think it just adds to it. The lid has a hinge but one side is off, all I have to do is have them screwed back on, but probably in new holes. The inside is lined with a red fuzzy nylon material with egg crate padding underneath and it will fit a 6ft man. I was thinking if I had the body and mask in it one year and then have a person wearing the mask in it the next (and suddenly sit up) that would be a great shocker!

The tiara was on sale at Universal Studios for a couple bucks, it has a black lace vale in the back. I've worn it a couple times. Hubby LED'd blinking red lights into one of my Bucky skulls, but I thought it needed a bit more pizzaz, so I put the tiara on it. "She" sat on our coffee table for our party and then went outside on a trash bag covered kitty litter bucket for Halloween. Then blinked away on our coffee table for about another week!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

scareme said:


> Looks good! I like the crawling baby. What is the butt made from?


That is a pvc frame that was originally to be a wall crawler. But since we live in a block house, that ended up being a no-go for the time being.

I have a milk jug with the mask over it and a silk circa 1980's jump suit over it for the last 5 years. But it just always looked too stick-like with the clothes hanging on the frame.

So this year I had a lot of milk jugs so I shoved one thru' the handle over each of the "hip" pieces of pvc and I had a butt! I loved it! I had cut off the neck of the bottles down a bit and stuck duct tape across the holes so that they wouldn't collect water and it made a perfect round bottom for my ghoulie.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Neat idea about the butt! I may just try that this year...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good pics of your haunt 
nice coffin 
i like your skelly's havin a little drink at the bar(table)


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

That was my pirate's pub. Hubby posed them with their swords both drawn out of each other's sight. My favorite was the drunk skelly collapsed onto the other's shoulder. I hung all those bluckies from the tree with fishing line and posed them like marionettes.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

and I thought they were dancing. 

The hanging thing was a good idea.


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Really nice! Quite a collection of skellies you have there


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Really like the dancing skellies. I may have to "borrow" that for my collection next year. Good job!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

slimy said:


> and I thought they were dancing.
> 
> The hanging thing was a good idea.


They would move a bit when the wind blew, too.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Gothikim said:


> Really nice! Quite a collection of skellies you have there


Thanks!

I love my buckies, I want to order a couple more of each from this month's sale! I already talked to Marilyn! :devil:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

lewlew said:


> Really like the dancing skellies. I may have to "borrow" that for my collection next year. Good job!


I would be honored!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

lewlew said:


> Really like the dancing skellies. I may have to "borrow" that for my collection next year. Good job!


I would be honored!:jol:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

oops!
LOL


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW, great work. I think you have done an excellent job.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Looks good! Did you have a chiller on you fogger? Where I'm at It's windy most of the time and I can't use my fogger's in the outside area's of the Haunt.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Yes, we had a garbage can type, I feel it works better than our cooler type. I want to line it this year, when it is in the 80's Halloween night, it really melts the ice fast!

It tends to be windy hear as well, so it can carry off the fog even chilled. As you can see, many of the pics, including those in the front yard, are "foggy" because it was all over the place! 

I'm from MI! So believe me I know what you are talking about! How the thumb hasn't turned into a dust bowl over the last windy 20 years I can't figure.

I still miss those wide open spaces though!


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow! Amazing job!! you have the most perfect home for a haunt. Jealous!!! haha.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks like you got some perfect graveyard fog... nice work!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I have half a dozen foggers, and I only used one last year. Since we have to deal with the time change I would like to crank up a bunch of them. If I can't have the dark I can at least have a foggy ambiance!

I need to whip up a few more chillers and figure out ways to disguise them. I guess I can hide one as a fat Witch! LOL Maybe make a couple with coolers and hide them as crates for the pirates or a garbage can one as a rum keg. Should be interesting! I also need to start picking up fog juice every time I'm near a Spencer's or I'll never have enough!


----------

